
Developers We Admire. « Paul Irish - twapi
http://paulirish.com/2012/developers-we-admire/
======
jacobr
TJ's comment is pretty great:

> I would argue that the well known people (myself included), perhaps with
> some exceptions are very average engineers. The reason we're "popular" is
> because the tools we create appeal to many other people like us, other
> average developers. We build apps, it's not rocket science :p it's
> definitely nice to get recognition for helping people out in our field but I
> dont think anyone should look at us in awe, there's nothing we do that
> anyone else can't do just as good if not better.

